# Couch/Sofa Plans



## woodks (Aug 8, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get some camel back sofa plans? Or at least some pictures of a frame. I am trying to avoid finding an old one and using it as a reference.


----------



## GearWorksguy (Aug 30, 2011)

I hope you have patience since upholstery is a different gig from woodworking.... The following sites are "for fee" plans for a camelback sofa. I found them with a google search..... :boat:

http://www.garrettwade.com/chippendale-camelback-sofa/p/56/

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/indextool.mvc?prodid=LL-56

I do not know the quality of the plans but I hope you find the information helpful....


----------



## woodks (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I hope I have the patience to learn upholstery too!! I am always up for a good challenge.


----------

